# Langres and Colmar



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

hi.I am in Sunny Troyes at moment.Thinking of going to Langres friday and then on to Colmar.found a site in Langres that looks ok!!But can't see any in Colmar.Any ideas.Is it a case of finding one near and driving in!Can we park the camper in/nr Colmar and spend the day there?Any other must do's in the area.Would prefer to come north after Colmar!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Robrace

See the maps below. 

Dave

.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

robrace said:


> hi.I am in Sunny Troyes at moment.Thinking of going to Langres friday and then on to Colmar.found a site in Langres that looks ok!!But can't see any in Colmar.Any ideas.Is it a case of finding one near and driving in!Can we park the camper in/nr Colmar and spend the day there?Any other must do's in the area.Would prefer to come north after Colmar!!


We stayed at the Langres aire in late July. Nothing great but no problems either. There was a Dutch owned site just inside the city walls which would be fine for a night halt.
LANGRES Aire 
52 - HAUTE MARNE - Champagne Ardenne 
35 km SE de Chaumont 
D974 > Dijon > Avant Place centrale > Ruelle de la Poterne 
Longitude: 5.32921 Latitude: 47.85746

There is a very good aire in a small village at Corgirnon which is the the east of Langres just of the N19. It has individual pitches for 8 MH's. It is €4 pn which includes EHU and showers. Much quieter of course than Langres.

Corgirnon aire

PS. Hope the insects are not biting in Troyes. They were very hungry at easter when we were there.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We have stayed many times at the municipal in langres,
Very convenient to town as in town Walls, very modern facilities,
Just turn up,park and pay in the evening.
Cheers.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Robrace,

We have stayed at Camping de l'ill in Colmar. It's a pleasant riverside site. There is noise from the adjacent motorway although you can't see it. I don't have co-ordinates, but it's in the CC Europe book.

It's an easy walk or short bus ride into town. Colmar is a beautiful city, with loads to see and do. Don't miss a boat trip on the canals and the toy museum is a fascinating place to spend a few hours.

Roger


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's also in the MHF database.  

tony


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We stayed on the Aire at Turckheim, just up from the station alongside the river and took the train into Colmar (6 euros 80) for the two of us. Turckheim itself is well worth the visit as is Colmar.

http://www.harrysafari.com/Alsace 7.html


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would recommend Turckheim as well - a pretty village where, earlier in the year, you can watch the storks nesting on the old factory behind the aire.

Here is the Lat/Long: 48.085616, 7.278426

There is a parking aire in Colmar, but we thought it was too busy to sleep - just roadside parking, but you can stop there to visit. It's in Rue de la Cavalerie:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=NHZj5ajh0hIYXWZpAvsvfA&cbp=12,318.1,,0,22.45

Also in Colmar, there is a service point at the Intermarché nearby in Route d'Ingersheim.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Another recommendation for the site just inside the city walls. Some of the pitches have FANTASTIC views. Get there early afternoon as its a popular "stopover" for those heading further south from the channel ports and fills up late afternoon, having said that they do try very hard to squeeeeze you in if at all possible, especially if you dont want EHU.

The walk around the city walls is worth doing as well, not too far. When we were theer in August there was an evening guided walk with tasting around the town. It was only in French but pretty good none the less


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We were at a site in Colmar last week - just across the motorway at a place called Horbourg-Whir (www.campingdelill.com) we cycled into Colmar (about 10 mins) it'd be about a 20-min walk.

Site was nicely situated alongside the river. Pitches with electric weren't great, though they had a much larger camping area closer to the river where tents seemed to spread out a bit.

Site had a bar / restaurant, though we didn't use it. Bread and some of the cheapest diesel in the area if you turn right out of the site and head away from Colmar.

There's an Aldi walking distance from the site and heading into Colmar there's a large Leclerq super market.

Colmar was lovely, though pretty expensive to eat out.

Morph.

Morph


----------

